# Knockdown sponge



## Mrdrywall

Hey guys, I came up with this a few years ago let me know what you think. lol don't be to nasty. 






http://youtu.be/81wlUCSO_Ew


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Pretty good patching technique. Very good concept. Enjoyed the video. Good job. :thumbsup:

Properly spelling the word sponge might help boost sales however...:whistling2: :jester:








These texture cans also work pretty good for patching and you don't require spray rigs, hoses or any of that crap.


----------



## Mrdrywall

lol yea my bad


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mrdrywall said:


> lol yea my bad


Haha! Just bugging man. The patch turned out really good though.
Would have never thought if doing it that way.


----------



## moore

Mrdrywall said:


> lol yea my bad


 Don't mind moose boy...I have 3000 something post ,,,and have miss spelling in every damn one!!!:yes: 

Nice vid mr. NICE TRUCK!!! :thumbsup: BOWTIE!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

moore said:


> Don't mind moose boy...I have 3000 something post ,,,and have miss spelling in every damn one!!!:yes:
> 
> Nice vid mr. NICE TRUCK!!! :thumbsup: BOWTIE!!!


Moose boy!?!? :furious: Oh oh....that name's going to start sticking isn't it...
Damn you 2buck!...damn you! :jester:


----------



## drywall guy158

do you have them in different sizes ???


----------



## SlimPickins

Does the sponge fit in your pan? It seems like you could load it faster by dipping and wiping on the edge of the pan.

I like the question about sizes, especially since there are so many patterns out there it'd be nice to have a variety.

I usually have a stiff bristled brush for the small stuff, and I load the brush with mud, and then pull the bristles back to make it "spray". I don't flick the brush toward the wall, I flick the bristles. Works good for tiny stuff, but there's still some localized masking so I don't make a mess. 

Cans suck for knockdown, IMO

Interesting technique....


----------



## betterdrywall

Slim,, I would think a Hawk would work great for this application, just press into the mud and wipe the sponge off the edge of the hawk. 
Thank for the vid MR. I come across some very heavy KD textures that have been applied with a spary rig. There always tough to match up with small patch sprayer I have.


----------



## SlimPickins

betterdrywall said:


> Slim,, I would think a Hawk would work great for this application, just press into the mud and wipe the sponge off the edge of the hawk.
> Thank for the vid MR. I come across some very heavy KD textures that have been applied with a spary rig. There always tough to match up with small patch sprayer I have.


I agree, but if you need a looser mix to get the pattern flatter to the wall the pan would be ideal.

Either way, it's a good idea....that could use some tweaking.

Although, I foresee a future where there will be no knockdown....it's a beautiful utopia.:yes:


----------



## betterdrywall

SlimPickins said:


> I agree, but if you need a looser mix to get the pattern flatter to the wall the pan would be ideal.
> 
> Either way, it's a good idea....that could use some tweaking.
> 
> Although, I foresee a future where there will be no knockdown....it's a beautiful utopia.:yes:


Yes it would be great , I hate KD texture.
I use a hawk all the time for hand texture so you can get some pretty thin material onto the hawk. Just have to be careful of the amount. 

Been checking into the behr plaster finish PT posted a video of. 
Valspar makes the same stuff. I would like to try it out, using my normal H/T texture finish. I'm going to work on a mix of my own tommorow


----------



## PrecisionTaping

SlimPickins said:


> I agree, but if you need a looser mix to get the pattern flatter to the wall the pan would be ideal.
> 
> Either way, it's a good idea....that could use some tweaking.
> 
> Although, I foresee a future where there will be no knockdown....it's a beautiful utopia.:yes:


It's funny, I just did a knockdown texture yesterday and the home owners were ecstatic. I've never gotten so much praise in my life for such a simple process. lol. It was pretty hillarious.
It's funny how they're more or less out of style down by where you guys are from, but here, it's the new hottest thing. lol 



betterdrywall said:


> Yes it would be great , I hate KD texture.
> I use a hawk all the time for hand texture so you can get some pretty thin material onto the hawk. Just have to be careful of the amount.
> 
> Been checking into the behr plaster finish PT posted a video of.
> Valspar makes the same stuff. I would like to try it out, using my normal H/T texture finish. I'm going to work on a mix of my own tommorow


Right on man!! Experiment with it! it's fun!


----------



## SlimPickins

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's funny, I just did a knockdown texture yesterday and the home owners were ecstatic. I've never gotten so much praise in my life for such a simple process. lol. It was pretty hillarious.
> It's funny how they're more or less out of style down by where you guys are from, but here, it's the new hottest thing. lol


They're still doing it like crazy on production work. Apartments, sub-divisions, etc. It's fast and easy, and it hides a LOT.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

SlimPickins said:


> They're still doing it like crazy on production work. Apartments, sub-divisions, etc. It's fast and easy, and it hides a LOT.


Same here in the civilized part of Ontario:whistling2:

Till you see a sold sign on the house your doing, then odds are, the HO wants it all painted.

I hate pulling up to a new house, and seeing a sold sign on it:furious:

But shouldn't bitch. means the market is still rocking and rolling


----------



## VANMAN

Mrdrywall said:


> Hey guys, I came up with this a few years ago let me know what you think. lol don't be to nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/81wlUCSO_Ew


 Good vid lad:thumbsup:
U got divits oot o ur sponge:yes: And there's me thinkin that was a scottish word:blink:
We call whats between a womans legs a divit over here!!


----------



## Mrdrywall

Well when I came up with the idea. It was for patching areas like we're a can light had been moved. Something smaller than a 2x2 I don't do a lot of new const any more thru the white flag in on that 3-4 years ago. Now its all patches remods and popcorn removal. To get a smaller knockdown you just leave less mud in the divets. Takes a little practices. But easy to master. Now as for loading by dipping in a pan. That doesn't work as well for me. It's a little easyer to controle the mess.with a trusty ol 6in knife.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

My friend has a few of these that he orders and they do give great results for bigger knockdown. and he says they are good for small patches and anything bigger than 2x2 is way to big just as advertised.


----------



## Toolnut

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pretty good patching technique. Very good concept. Enjoyed the video. Good job. :thumbsup:
> 
> Properly spelling the word sponge might help boost sales however...:whistling2: :jester:
> View attachment 4559
> 
> 
> These texture cans also work pretty good for patching and you don't require spray rigs, hoses or any of that crap.
> Knock Down Wall Texture -- How To Texture Drywall - YouTube


have used those cans many times for repairs. they now come with adjustable nozzles so you can adjust size of splatter. the same for the orange peel.


----------

